# Noob to Area



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I see a familiar name here. RACN35. 

Anyway, I'm from New York originally and moved to Deep Creek in Sept. I'd like to get in on some of the Striper action in the Chesapeake and I'm thinking about doing some shore fishing near Lynhaven Inlet. Up in NY we use 8-10 foot rods and rubber lures, poppers, bait, etc. 

Do you all use skimmer clams for bait? Rubber shad, Gibbs plugs? I know I should "match the hatch", but I'm not sure what the hatch is around here. 

Tom


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Do I Know You Mister ? :--|


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey RACN35,

I got some advice from you on another forum. Not sure if I can post it here, but I'll give it a shot. Fintalk...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

OH YEA EVERYONE LIKES FINTALK.COM !! YEP I TELL LOTS OF FOLKS ABOUT PIERANDSURF.COM AS WELL- GLAD YA MADE IT OVER HERE. YOU WILL LEARN ALOT


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

never head of a skimmer clam .i use sea clams for striper .get storm wild eye swimbaits and get em in 6/7 inch in bunker and chart color.rattle traps and 1-2 oz chart or whitebucktails with twisty tails on em work too


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Could you guys also recommend a good bait & tackle shop near lynhaven?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Light House tackle on shore drive

318-3818

no i'm not affiliated but they are good guys and run a good shop


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks ReelRebel18,

Do I need a license for Saltwater Fishing in VA? Also, can anyone direct me to the Striped Bass regulations? I'm used to catching and releasing schoolies in NY, but would like to know the minimum size requirements and season dates.

Tom


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yes liscenses are reguired for all angler age 16 and up they are $7.50 and mosrt b&t shops sell them (light house does)

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/recreational.shtm


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

where abouts in NY thats my old stomping grounds up in teh Captial District....Niskayuna..


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm from Long Island. Islip. Fish mostly the Great South Bay and outside Fire Island Inlet.


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Restless:
Where is Lynhaven Inlet and how far from (driving time) from 288 and Hull St. Rd. Your not the only new guy on the block.
I was back on the south shore (JI inlet, FI inlet) this past week had some Bass
nothing too big most around 15 – 20 lbs. but lots of hits and hook-ups some on plugs and others on clam bellies.
Let use know how you do at Lynhaven I need a place to go for some surf action.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Rod Builder,

I'm not sure where you are located exactly but, Lynnhaven inlet is just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel in Virginia Beach. 

I wanted to do some bass fishing on L.I. this weekend but my buddies boat was not working. I picked up a new reel on saturday for drifting eels in the F.I. inlet. A shimano tekota 600. It's sweet. Cant wait to hook up with a cow this fall.


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

Restless,

As you know eels are the way to go this time of year had a little trouble finding quality snakes last week they wanted 1.50 per for shoe strings. One of my buddies had a 44” Bass along the bar right after the bridge at FI inlet at night first hour of the outgoing using a black fish (legal size I doubt it) 
Hope you hookup with that cow soon. Gotta get back soon myself before it gets to cold for me.
Real nice reel should have got that one instead of the Penn 975 I just got, lots of issues.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Before I got the Tekota, I was also considering a Penn. But I started hearing bad things about them and decided to go with Shimano from now on. I've had a Calcutta 400 since 1997 that I never service or clean and it still works as well as the day I got it. Aside from the boat rash and all. 

Since I fly back and forth to NY each weekend, I won't be able to bring my fishing gear with me. Instead, I'll need to pick up some new gear for fishing around here. That's a good thing, right? 

Anyway, I'd like to get a Penn 704 (also considering a Shimano Baitrunner), but I'm not sure which rod to match it with. Is 10' enough for fishing Lynnhaven and the surrounding beaches? Also, I don't want to spend too much on a new surf rod. What do you all recommend for around $100?

Also, the rod needs to be 2 piece so I can get it in my car.

Tom


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

HEY RESTLESS TOM- GET AHOLD OF ME - JAMIE


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Rod Builder said:


> Restless:
> Where is Lynhaven Inlet and how far from (driving time) from 288 and Hull St. Rd. Your not the only new guy on the block.


dam your pretty close to me, im at genito and hull myself.

From my house the cbbt pier is 120 miles, and lynhaven is about the same distance maybe a little less.As far as driving time that can depend alot on when you leave chesterfield and what traffic you hit on the highways. I have found the new 864 bypass to save quite a bit of time. We usually run down hull to chippenham, hit 864 ( which turns into 295 ) and that takes you to 64 west.We usually average 2 1/2 to 3 hrs depending on traffic and time of day.BTW, if you want to pick up some eels for the trip here in chesterfield so you dont have to get some at the beach without surprises, castaways at jeffdavis and 288 always has a sinkful of em. I use them for catfishin at dutch gap myself also.

here is an old tread with directions to lynhaven once you get on 64 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20402


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Restless said:


> Rod Builder,
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located exactly but, Lynnhaven inlet is just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel in Virginia Beach.
> 
> I wanted to do some bass fishing on L.I. this weekend but my buddies boat was not working. I picked up a new reel on saturday for drifting eels in the F.I. inlet. A shimano tekota 600. It's sweet. Cant wait to hook up with a cow this fall.


Restless, you will love that Tekota 600,,, got one myself a few years back and it has drug in some bigguns. Not only is it a great boat rod but in a pinch it will cast also. If ya ever decide ya dont like it let me know


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

hsstie,
21/2 - 3 hrs oh boy! Guess I am spoiled I lived 2 miles from the beach back on Long Island. Traffic I hope won’t be an issue I’ll leave home about 3AM when I go.
Question, at Lynhaven is there parking? Can you walk to the suds? I don’t have a beach vehicle.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i live 1 mile from salem middle right near iron bridge park here in chesterfield.it takes us 1.5-2 hours to get to the cbbt with out stops.wouldnt think lynnhaven is an hour further...but we leave the house at 3 so we miss all the traffic


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

*Update*

Well guys I just got back from the Light House Tackle. Thanks for the tip ReelRebel!! That place is pretty cool. Nice folks too. I wound up getting a 10' Tsunami and a Diawa Emcast to go with it. 

The Rod & Reel plus some Storm Shads, bucktails, Popper, swivels, line for the spool and a fishing license set me back only $200. It was a pleasure doing business with them.

Can't wait to hit the Lesner bridge some night. 

I asked the guy there about flourocarbon and he said it doesn't matter with the stripers over there. Just tie directly to your mainline and go for it.

Thanks for all the advice guys. Hope to see some of you on the beach. I'll be the guy wearing jeans and an old sweater trying to score a cow chesapeake bay bass.

Tom


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Good Job Tom - They Would Be My Choice Of Tackle Shop If I Went To Tackle Shops- I Did Go In There Last Week For Fish Bites.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Rod Builder said:


> hsstie,
> 21/2 - 3 hrs oh boy! Guess I am spoiled I lived 2 miles from the beach back on Long Island. Traffic I hope won’t be an issue I’ll leave home about 3AM when I go.
> Question, at Lynhaven is there parking? Can you walk to the suds? I don’t have a beach vehicle.
> Thanks for the info.


Well like chris stors said, you may get there in 2 hrs if you dont have any stops,and good traffic. We usually stop by the walmart next to the sams ( its near the bass pro shops ) when we are getting close to the area. Its a good place for saltwater tackle and bait and its open 24 hrs. We usually leave around 3 or 4 am ourselves, then fish all day and come back late at night. Sometimes we will leave around 7 or 8 pm and fish all night till next day and leave around lunch time next day....just depends on how much time we have.The good thing about cbbt pier is once your on you dont have to pay anymore once its a new day. You can stay there a week and fish if you want for 12 bucks a carload.

Im from long island also, used to frequent jones beach all the time too 

If your choice is to goto lynhaven, where the barge just recently sunk and leaked diesel fuel all over the place. ( was there when they left it sunk in the water for a week, a few weeks back ) Then the only parking for you is the city parking lot. It really is kinda joke parking lot if you ask me. The condition of the parking lot is fine, its just how they go about it, is what pisses me off. Its a honor box, and all the parking spots are numbered. If i remember correct its 2 bucks for va beach residents, and 4 bucks for non va beach residents. Thats what pissed me off first. Second if you pay for your spot, say spot 75 and then park and set up and go aw man i sure would like some squid now after fishing for a while. Pack up your rod and go 1/2 block to the tackle shop and come back.....guess what...... you have to pay again or risk being towed.Thats just a joke if you ask me. If you can deal with all of that, then the walk to the sand isnt really far at all....depending on what spot you get in the parking lot.If you get there at night or real early morning i would think you would have almost no competition on a good parking spot near the bridge. One piece of advice, when you get there i would reccomend fishing NOT on the side of the bridge where the parking lot is but on the other side of the bridge. If you look when you get out of your vehicle when you arrive, there are BIG power lines going across the water on the parking lot side of the bridge. The power isnt the problem, but there is some sort of cable running under the water near them, and yep you guessed it snag heaven.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

or you can park on the other side for free..


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Was at Lesner East side from 3-4:30 for the last of the ebb. Nothing! Went over to the west side (paid $2 to park) from 4-6 for the first of the flood. Again Nada! Threw white bucktails, storm shads, red/black bucktails. Saw people using bait. Not catching though.

Is the top of the tide better followed by first of the ebb? Maybe I should pick up a swimming lure? What do you think?

Tom


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I Used A "windcheater" Made By Rebel- 5 Inches Long All White With A Red Head. It Floats So You Can Let It Drift In Closer To Before You Begin To Retrieve. I Fished The Last 2 Hours Of Incoming Tuesday Morning- I Got 2 At 30" And A 31" Released.
5 42 Am I Just May Go Again Here In A Few. The Crew Wont Be Here Till 9 To Go In The Boat ..............hmmmmmm


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh There Are 2 Windcheaters At The Lynnhaven Walmart As Of Yesterday And 1 At The Main Street One In Suffolk- Was In Both Stores Yesterday To Get Propane Boat Heaters


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Restless,

You live close to The Bait Shack in Portsmouth. You should give them a try.



Walt


----------

